# #[email protected]%&#^%%# ignition problem



## farvaszx6r (Sep 2, 2006)

so two days ago i was driving on the freeway and the tack droped to 0 and than went back to normal and then it did it again. now it dies randomly and starts right back up. i got it narowed down to ignition but i cant duplcate the problem when im not driving. any ideas 
thanks


----------



## farvaszx6r (Sep 2, 2006)

found my problem it was the distributor


----------



## thezman (Nov 3, 2007)

farvaszx6r said:


> found my problem it was the distributor


the distributor its self or the cap/rotor?


----------



## farvaszx6r (Sep 2, 2006)

is was the distributor its self i found rust in the photo ring and bearing id never guess to look but it finally 
quit long enough for me to track it down


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

I bet you feel like The Man!! I do every time I fix my own cars. ;-)


----------



## farvaszx6r (Sep 2, 2006)

well no not really i only fixed 1 of 148 problems i bough the worlds worst lemon


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

farvaszx6r said:


> well no not really i only fixed 1 of 148 problems i bough the worlds worst lemon


Look at the bright side, you're 1 step closer to getting her done. Also sometimes when you fix one problem it fixes other problems.


----------



## farvaszx6r (Sep 2, 2006)

well i plan it have it done in 2 years


----------

